# Running a Car



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

Hi,

Could anyone tell me how much it is to run a car anually? I'd like to know rough prices for road tax???? insurance and anything else that I might have to pay for.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Insurance is 4-6% of car value annually, you need to register the car each year, cost is something like AED500 (I think), you need to pay all your traffic fines each year - try not to speed but you'll get caught, everyone does - there is no road tax (as in UK) here, but there are charges on a number of raods - AED4 each time you pass, and you buy the tags in multiples of AED50.

Petrol is about £1.30 a gallon.


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

What's the regulations on the age of a car? I've heard that it has to be 10years old or newer... Could someone clarify this for me please? Ta


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

_DXB_ said:


> What's the regulations on the age of a car? I've heard that it has to be 10years old or newer... Could someone clarify this for me please? Ta


There isn't any hard and fast rules, as long as it passes the annual registration test (a bit like an MOT) then you're OK.

A year or so ago the powers that be were thinking about banning all cars over 10 years old from the roads, but it came to nothing.


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> There isn't any hard and fast rules, as long as it passes the annual registration test (a bit like an MOT) then you're OK.
> 
> A year or so ago the powers that be were thinking about banning all cars over 10 years old from the roads, but it came to nothing.


Thanks for that - That's what I had heard too, but wasn't sure if it had come into effect.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

_DXB_ said:


> What's the regulations on the age of a car? I've heard that it has to be 10years old or newer... Could someone clarify this for me please? Ta


As far as I'm aware, you can only get third party insurance for a car that is older than 10 years old, but AC said, as long as it passes the road worthiness test, you can register it as normal.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Wasn't there something recently suggesting that cars 15 years and older were going to be taboo?

By comparison, Singapore does it after something like 7 years I believe!


----------



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Insurance is 4-6% of car value annually, you need to register the car each year, cost is something like AED500 (I think), you need to pay all your traffic fines each year - try not to speed but you'll get caught, everyone does - there is no road tax (as in UK) here, but there are charges on a number of raods - AED4 each time you pass, and you buy the tags in multiples of AED50.
> 
> Petrol is about £1.30 a gallon.


Thanks for your help, i'm just having a look at cars available in the UAE.
Could you tell me what 'hot hatches' so to speak are available, I know the R32 is there anyway.
I am debating whether to buy a 4x4 instead, do you really need a big 4x4 over there?
Cheers


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Kate&Phil said:


> Thanks for your help, i'm just having a look at cars available in the UAE.
> Could you tell me what 'hot hatches' so to speak are available, I know the R32 is there anyway.
> I am debating whether to buy a 4x4 instead, do you really need a big 4x4 over there?
> Cheers


I'm guessing that this is Phil now, whereas it was Kate before....


Why don't you wait until you get here then judge for yourself....

You don't "need" a 4x4, I had a Yaris for a year and was OK. You can get any car you want here as long as it's left hand drive, some are USA imports, others GCC spec imports from other GCC countries, some are brought here direct, the car-world is your oyster, once you've been here a month (you won't be able to buy one before that) then you'll know what you want.

Don't stress about it!


----------



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm guessing that this is Phil now, whereas it was Kate before....
> 
> 
> Why don't you wait until you get here then judge for yourself....
> ...


Andy,
The reason I ask about the 4x4 is that we will be bringing a dog with us so in the evenings / weekends we would like to let him run around on a beach somewhere (if possible???) and I'm guessing it would be handy to have a big 4WD to get about on the sand?
Anyway, like you said, I think I'll get the answer to this question when I get over there!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dogs aren't allowed on beaches here, apart from (maybe) Jebel Ali beach - nor are they allowed in parks etc.

Sorry.


----------



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Dogs aren't allowed on beaches here, apart from (maybe) Jebel Ali beach - nor are they allowed in parks etc.
> 
> Sorry.


Well that's sorted out the 4x4 issue anyway! 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Dogs aren't allowed on beaches here, apart from (maybe) Jebel Ali beach - nor are they allowed in parks etc.
> 
> Sorry.


True. You'll need to go out to Ghantoot to let the dog run on a beach.

-


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Meanwhile check out dubizzle.com, souq.com and gulf news online classifieds for ideas of what is available. Hot hatches aren't popular here - hatches generally aren't - so most of what are hatches in Europe are only sold in saloon form. The Type R Civic has only just arrived in the UAE, ditto the hot Subarus. Prior to that, the Golf and the Hot Seats (both Ibiza and Leon, I think) were the only real options. When I looked into it (about 6 months ago) I was lead to believe (and this could be wrong) that although Peugeot, Ford and Renault have a presence here, you'd have to order hot versions of the 208, Focus and Clio or Megane from Europe (which would involve a 20% deposit and a 3 month wait). Although the Lancer is one of the most common cars on the road, I have yet to see an Evo, though I believe they do sell them. There is not a great deal of choice as each car make has only one dealer, so there is no competition.

Another option is a Chevy Lumina/Caprice (sold as Vauxhall Monaro in UK) which, in SS (and some LTZ) form have either 5.7 or 6 litre (depending on age) Corvette derived engines . These are available relatively cheaply. The new American muscle-cars are also available - Dodge Challenger and Chevy Camaro. There is also a 5.7 litre version of the Dodge Charger.


----------

